# Late Season Feeding Habits of Canada Geese and 2pm Closing



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I think that there needs to be a revision of the "no hunting geese after 2pm except on wedsday and saturday". I am not sure if this is the case where the rest of you are but most of the geese in Eastern North Dakota are only feeding once a day now and it is in the evenings. Since this is the case the only time you can even get a chance at them is on Wednesdays and Saturdays. Seeing as how most of the geese have already migrated through and hunting these birds in fields really doesn't push them out, it would be really nice if after Nov. 1 they changed the rule to all day hunting or even after Nov. 15th.

What do the rest of you think?

And I do realize that me complaining about a regulation on a public forum is not going to get the law revised, but I wanted to complain about it somewhere.


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

The geese on the westren part of the state only feed in the morning,But as it gets colder they wont come out until noonish.I agree after dec 1 you should be able to hunt until sundown.I think they should leave the season open longer too.Alot of the big honkers are still here a huge #s after the season closes.Get rid of the early season and lets us shoot em late when their here.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nothing like sitting in the decoys all morning and then the birds come out as you're picking up at 2:15. 8)

I agree.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

all our birds around here are holding on the water and ice all moring and then flying at 440. so dont feel so bad. Its getting tough


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

The birds in my kneck of the woods are on the same schedule. Only fly at sunset.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

A change in weather would definetly help everything. Its thanksgiving,the weather is forcasted for mid 50's tomorrow. It should be snowing by now thats when things really get fun and interesting. Still plenty of birds around and to the north just need old mother nature to give us alittle help!!! Gotta love shootin late season honks and greens.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Snow would be great right now.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

snow would be more then great. Mallard knows whats up


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I can't believe this was already posted, I was just going to start a thread saying the same thing. It really sucks that they only go to the field once, but I would have to say that I like waking up at a reasonable hour now.

P.S. I don't want it to get any colder because then we lose all of our birds here in the eastern part of the state. Speak for yourselves "Mr. We Have Birds Past Season Closing". :wink:


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

I saw lots of geese heading out to feed at work this morning, so where I am in the Eastern part of the state they are still feeding twice a day.


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

Geese came out at 830 this morning.Was done buy 900.Great shoot :beer: Thousands of geese.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Geese started coming out this afternoon at 16:40 - sundown at 16:45. I had one flock pass over at 16:44 or so. Only got two, but they were big!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

They started to fly about 15 mins. before sunset tonight. Had one flock of 5 finish and killed them all. It's warming up so I'm gonna find out in the morning if they are fliyng at all. If so, I'll hunt friday morning instead of the evening. God I hope they fly in the morning, but the landowner said he did'nt see them this morning. Scouting has been a real chore latley, but I wont let these birds get the best of me.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

il ive over here in wisonsin. we dont have that problem, but we have to stop hunting 20 minutes before sunset, and thats when i see a lot of birds around here. also im looking into planning a hunt out in north dakota next fall for Canada Geese. does anyone know a good outfitter, prices, and sites i can look into for next fall. im hoping to spend less than $1,000 dollars if possible, and i don't know what the price is usually for a goose hunt. also, what is the limit in north dakota?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

snowkiller said:


> The geese on the westren part of the state only feed in the morning,But as it gets colder they wont come out until noonish.I agree after dec 1 you should be able to hunt until sundown.I think they should leave the season open longer too.Alot of the big honkers are still here a huge #s after the season closes.Get rid of the early season and lets us shoot em late when their here.


get rid of the early season?????? :eyeroll: you're freakin crazy my friend!! that is by far, hands down the best hunting for "residents"!!! if you wanna take that away now, take my birthday w/ it. next year all my vacation will be spent on the early season, 1st weekend (non-res) and deer hunting. no question the most enjoyable times this year w/o a doubt!don't turn this into a res/non-res issue because it is the truth. (unless you have tons of good "posted land" to hunt on or like to pay for your birds that is)


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

hunter121390 said:


> il ive over here in wisonsin. we dont have that problem, but we have to stop hunting 20 minutes before sunset, and thats when i see a lot of birds around here. also im looking into planning a hunt out in north dakota next fall for Canada Geese. does anyone know a good outfitter, prices, and sites i can look into for next fall. im hoping to spend less than $1,000 dollars if possible, and i don't know what the price is usually for a goose hunt. also, what is the limit in north dakota?


pm sent.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> next year all my vacation will be spent on the early season


Thats to bad..


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

i dont think you kept reading past that!! and i also dont think you know the atmosphere around the area i hunt in the early season compared to the regular season, especially this year. so not its not really too bad! decoying greaters takes the cake for me as well as all the others that i hunt with. its what we like to do the most so thats when we're going to take the most time off to do it. maybe you're just one of the guys who takes a vacation to pay to hunt leased land but thats not how we do it. not saying you are but i dont see anything wrong with taking a week off during the early season when you can shoot 5 birds instead of 3. to go along with it, you're actually doing what the early season is intended to do, keep the population in check. it's a no-brainer to our crew!


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

I dont like hunting in 80 degree weather with bugs all over me.If you hunt where I hunt in late dec there can be well over 50000 honkers and nobody hunts them its to cold.Late season honkers is hands down the best hunting of the year.Very few fields are posted and if they are if you ask 90% of the time they let you on.I will never pay to hunt.Most of the geese that are around that time of the year stay here all year and nest here. local geese, keeping the population in check.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

i cant argue w/ you there! them damn mosquitos make it pretty unbearable some days but the spray tends to keep them away for the most part. it is still pretty annoying to have them landing everywhere on you and the blind and listening to their buzzing but you tend to ignore them when the geese start coming in. we never have any honkers around in the late season b/c of the lack of open water but we're maybe looking to make a trip here next weekend. i've been hunting every weekend and on quite a few weekdays since sept 1 so i do have to say my body's gettin a little worn out and tired but if the oppurtunites there you can't hardly pass it up. best of luck to ya!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

birds here are flying about 10:00-10:30 then they return later at about 2:00 getting nice and fat for the migration in about another month/


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I will be heading out tomorrow morning but will be hunting a frozen transition slough that they come to before they head out to feed. They start moving around 830


----------

